# What colour is my horse?



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I would say liver chesnut.Equine Color Genetics


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Another vote for liver chestnut.  He's gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

He has to be one of the prettiest horses I have ever seen! I love the color of his mane.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Liver chestnut. Very pretty boy.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Liver chestnut.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

He definitely looks liver chestnut. A picture that shows his lower legs would clear it up completely - a red based horse would get paler right down on the coronet band at the very least.

Genetically, there is no difference between the shades of chestnut that is known to us at this point. So yes, he would be e/e. As for his agouti status, being red based, agouti does not act on his coat, and so any guess as to what genes are present is merely a guess and not an educated one at that.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Flaxen liver chestnut.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Liver chestnut 

The mane & tail don't have to be darker. Liver chestnut is the same (genetically) as any other shade of chestnut/sorrel, and all of those can be modified with flaxen, which lightens the mane & tail.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Liver chestnut with flaxen mane & Tail. Gorgeous!


----------



## emcne16 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thankyou for the kind and helpful comments everyone! I guess I'll settle on him being a Liver Chestnut


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

As a note, they often call that color "burgandy chestnut" after a line of Arabs known for that specific shade of chestnut and a stallion named Burgandy Sun who also displays it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful liver chestnut!!
I love his mane!!


----------



## KatieAndZanzibar (Jan 4, 2013)

Ohmygosh! Look at him! Look at his eyes! He's beautiful! Watch out, now. I might just come and get him.

_*OHMYGOSH LOOK AT HIM!!!*_


----------

